# Do your seniors get more vocal, demanding? (spoiled)



## Angelina (Aug 11, 2011)

Angelina really has an opinion these days. Last night we were eating dinner on the porch and I got up to get some water...I hear her whining at me like how dare I just get up and leave her??! If I am throwing the balls for the girls and she gives me hers she starts barking at me if I don't throw it fast enough. If she doesn't think she is getting enough attention or treats she starts whining. She is just really becoming opinionated in her old age! I think it is cute...

What is not cute is I think she is going deaf. When I was camping I had to go to the bathroom and she stayed in the tent. Coming back I see her in the camp next door! She says hi to the guy and heads for the next camp (I think she was looking for me). I am calling to her and she definately doesn't hear me. I had to run up to her and then it was like "ohhhh, there you are". Makes me a little concerned.

I just love my old girl and really, is 10 that old?

Here she is waiting for the tent to go up...she LOVES the tent...


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Ah, 10 is just a pup! My old ones are 13-1/2 and 14-1/2!
And YES, they are much more demanding now. But I figure they've earned it, and I cherish every day that they are still around.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

The older my dogs get the more demanding they are!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I don't consider 10 being old at all myself. 

I lost my Taz in Feb. of this year, he was 15.5. He became more demanding and more stubborn with each year, but we cherished every day we had with him. Each day was a very special gift that I wouldn't trade for the world. It was trying at times though. 

He was hard of hearing, not sure how much he could hear. He wouldn't hear us when we called his name and he started barking very loudly, those were our first clues. He became so stubborn-if he didn't want to do something, that was it, there was no if or buts about it, he flat out didn't do anything he didn't want to. When he wanted something he was relentless about it such as when he was ready to go to bed. He would pester us until we did, not just one of us, both of us.

At the same time, all he wanted to know was that we were there for him and to be where ever we were. We rarely went anywhere without him. He was extremely close to my husband and if my husband had to leave for awhile and wasn't able to take Taz with him, he had to make sure he told Taz goodbye before leaving. If he didn't, Taz would look for him-he'd go through the house then outside to my husband's work shop. Sometimes this went on several times during the time my husband was gone and sometimes Taz did this even when my husband had told him goodbye before he left.

Enjoy your girl, this is some of the best times you'll have with her.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Angelina is beautiful. I haven't experienced having an older golden (yet) but I do know that older dogs can get moody - bless them.


----------



## Angelina (Aug 11, 2011)

Thanks all. Believe me Angelina controls the roost...she gets what she wants when she wants (most of the time) and we enjoy every moment we have with her. I hope she does live another 5 or 6 years but realistically know it may not happen. She is a big girl and we just enjoy all the time we do have with her.


----------



## boomers_dawn (Sep 20, 2009)

Angelina is adorable. 

Boomer is more demanding in some ways that appears as being less obedient. 
For example if I tell him to stay but he wants to go, he will run out the door now. 

Sometimes when I call him outside he blatantly ignores me. For the most part I let him out off leash in daylight, but this morning I told him to come and he ignored me and went up the mountain into the woods where I couldn't see him or follow him with Gladys on leash. So, I think it's getting time to treat him like a puppy again. He is kind of un-earning the privileges he earned with good behaviour and obedience when he was a puppy learning.

I was thinking soon Gladys will be the reliable one and he will be the "squirrel".
Full circle, sad in a kind of bittersweet way.


----------



## Angelina (Aug 11, 2011)

yup, I call that 'selective senior hearing'! With Angelina I just have to clear my throat and it changes her mind but wow, she sure knows what she wants and what she does not want these days! Thanks for the input!


----------



## Owned by two (Jan 28, 2012)

*Thank you so much for this post!*

I am a newbie to this site, and the main reason that I came on is because I am owned by two goldens (hence the name, lol) and the oldest one who is 16.5 has become VERY demanding and vocal about her wants in the last year or so. She gets my husband up 2-4 times a night because she is hoping to get a treat. He thinks that she needs to go out, so he gets up and tries to figure what she wants. Sometimes she will go out, sometimes she stands by her dish and looks at him. We also have to be careful when the grandkids are here because she can get ornery with them, especially as she gets older. After reading this post I realize that she is acting like a typical senior golden after all. Thank you so much!


----------



## Davos (Feb 18, 2012)

My 11 year old has gotten "cookie" obsessed. He looks for all opportunities to demand a cookie. He now tries to trick us to get the cookie for doing things that he feels treats are appropriate.. like letting me clean his ears. He shakes his head in front of me.. then runs to the cookie jar. He pretends to go potty outside, then runs to the cookie jar.

As many have said, we were very forgiving of this since he is precious in his senior ways. However, we are trying hard to ignore some of this behavior since it's now becoming out of control. He asks to go pretend potty a few times an hour. He's constantly shaking his ears... the vet says.. nothing wrong with them and they are clean. So, now we just try and distract him with something else until he forgets.

However, smart of him. But, sensing this is just the start.

Cheers,
Nancy


----------



## goldk9 (Jan 13, 2012)

Today I was outside with my two old Goldens , Rosie 11 and Calvin 10. Rosie walked over into my hearts and flowers plants and squatted. I started yelling, "No Rosie, NOOOO!?" She turned and looked at me and said, " I have been doing everything you have wanted for the past 11 years. I have won ribbons for you, I was a pet therapy dog and even was your service dog when you hurt your back. Now I am going to do what I want to do!" And she proceeded to do "her" business....I love those dogs.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Angelina is a beautiful sugar face!! She deserves all the spoiling that you willingly dole out!! Our Max is 14 1/4 and he has became more vocal as he gets older. When he was a puppy he was very vocal. Then as he enter mid life, not so much. Now he is getting more vocal. If he sniffs his leash when he needs to go potty and you don't pay attention, he barks (just once). If we haven't played ball with him, he will go to his ball and bark. If you're a bit late feeding him, he barks. Just once usually.

Wanted to let you know, Max is almost deaf. So when we want him to come or if he is outside and doesn't see us and starts panicking, we clap. He knows that is his sign. We just clap twice. He hears and feels the vibration. It was easy to get him to understand this. We would just get about 3 feet from him and clap twice. He started responding very quickly. It's important to have something that they respond to if they are outside and start panicking.

Wishing you have many more years with beautiful Angelina.


----------



## Tennyson (Mar 26, 2011)

I can relate to all those who posted.
My 13 yr. old boy has become very demanding the last year. Other then the normal fatty tumors he's in good health. But there are times during the day that he tells me what to do. He is almost deaf but responds to claps and hand signals. Everyone that comes to the house is there to see HIM, of course. They have to acknowledge him or the barking and paw will never cease. When he wants to retire for the night we all have to retire. He will use his snoot and push my keyboard into my desk. He seems to get more demanding at night time. The sunset syndrome. My elderly Aunt had the same syndrome. He wants a cookie? He gets a cookie. He wants a carrot he gets a carrot. I can divert his behavior with the peanut butter in the marrow bone trick though.
All in all though he has been a joy and best buddy for 13 years. Hopefully much longer.
I don't mind one iota catering to his geriatric needs. He would do the same for me.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Penny has decided she can dictate who opens the door for her. She will go to the door and then come back to look at us...that's her signal. Penny's Dad will get up and open the door for her. She sits in the family room and just looks at him. "Nope, not you...HER". So he sits down and I get up, go to the door. She follows me eagerly and goes right out. She doesn't look back like she wanted me to come out too or anything like that. :no:

I love the poopin' in the flowers story...bold as brass!:


----------



## sdain31y (Jul 5, 2010)

Our Annie lost her hearing a couple of years before she passed and pretty quickly learned hand singals. She knew sit, down, come, stay, good girl (thumbs up), really good girl (both thumbs up lots of times - LOL) and no/bad girl. Once we all adjusted to it, her life seemed a bit calmer and more mellow, after all she never heard another sound that meant she had to be on guard so she caught up on all that sleep she'd sacrificed all those years proecting us. The funniest thing was when she wanted to do what she wanted to do and knew it wasn't allowed, she'd make it a point NOT TO LOOK at us. I mean after all how can you correct her if she doesn't look? It was hilarious. Also funny when she'd do something truly unacceptable and she'd get fussed at with hand signals......... Good times!!! I miss my sweet girl.


----------

